# Brick and Mortar Bee store list



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Not sure how to PM you.

SACRAMENTO BEEKEEPING SUPPLIES
2110 X Street
Sacramento CA, 95818
Phone (916) 451-2337 Fax (916) 451-7008

10 AM - 5:30 PM, Tuesday through Saturday
Closed: Sunday and Monday

email: [email protected]

Ask for Nancy. Great people there and a really cool store.

P.S. Can you try to post some pictures and some prices.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

This is the only retail store in SF. Small and popular. Ask for Brian. He's a good guy.

http://www.hmsbeekeeper.com/HMSB/Blog/Blog.html


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

beesohappy said:


> P.S. Can you try to post some pictures and some prices.
> 
> Mike


http://www.goddessesoffire.com/index_files/Page1695.htm
http://www.goddessesoffire.com/index_files/Page1529.htm
http://www.goddessesoffire.com/index_files/Page971.htm


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Bump. There must be more local stores.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Anyone back east have local shops they use. I would rather go directly to the local shops and not to the Mann Lakes, Dadants who will in turn resell to the small shops cutting their profit down. 

You can PM me with the name and location I can look it up on Google from there.


----------



## rmdial (Jun 30, 2009)

Tate's Honey Farm
8900 East Maringo Drive,
Spokane Valley, WA 99212
(509) 924-6669

Jerry Tate

Only open on Saturdays but has a lot of traffic. Jerry is a past president of Washington Beekeepers.

Good Luck


----------

